# Creatine?



## bobster_ice (May 7, 2006)

My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.

Three questions here:

1) Im only 15, am I old enough to take it?
2) Are there any side-effects?
3) Does it really work?

Thanks for your replies,

Bobby.


----------



## Carol (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...


 
15 is too absolutely too young, Bobby.

Side effects...Creatine Monohydrate never truly gets solublized.  After the supplement moves through the body, it gets eliminated by the urinary tract.  The elimination of these crystals through the urinary tract pulls extra fluids out of the body...this creates dehydration problems and urinary problems in some people.

Long term...seems to be undetermined.  Creatine is found in raw meat, the levels decrease drastically in cooked meat.  Like alcohol, the liver does not treat it as a friendly substance.  Creatine users get elevated creatinine levels in the liver.  Long term effects are still being determined.  

Does it work?  Creatine is not something that transforms the body.  Some people think it gives them a little bit of a boost in their workout.  Others think it is a waste of time and money.    But, people buy supplements for all kinds of reasons.   I'm not anti-supplement, but personally I'm not a big fan of it. 

Like nearly any supplement, it is easy to find a supporting view that is sponsored by folks that sell it, and a detracting view sponsored by folks that want to ban it.  

This article from Columbia University is fairly neutral.

http://www.goaskalice.columbia.edu/1038.html

Either way Bobby...wait until you are 18...please...


----------



## Lisa (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...



The long term side effects are not really known at this stage.  Does it work?  well some will swear it does while others won't, depends on who you talk to.

As for your age, absolutely.  Your body hasn't fully developed yet.  I am not antisupplement.  I personally believe that ya just don't need the stuff at your age.  Your body is young and strong all it needs is the proper nutrition, not something to help it bulk up.

I will take my "mom" voice and go now.  BTW, really glad you are the curious teenager now and not the most annoying one


----------



## green meanie (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...


 
I've used it and I believe it does what it's supposed to do and I've never had problems with it -provided you make sure you drink lots and lots of water. At 15 I don't think you need to be taking anything though. Just try to consistently follow a regular lifting routine and give yourself time to heal and grow.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...


 
1) There is not reason for you to use it regardless of age.  I know of no documented cases of side affects different from the normal possibilities in relation to age.
2) There are theories, that is it...nothing has been _conclusively _proven.
3) There are theories, that is it...nothing has been _conclusively_ proven.

Repitition intented.  You are better served to train hard and eat well now.  I am not terrible familiar with your specific MA pursuits but I would say that the use of this substance as a dietary supplement may not line up with your goals.  The phospocreatine energy system is the "short duration explosive" one which will certainly come into play in various martial arts but there are greater issues at hand.  You've along way to go before needing to concern with such issues.  As stated, eat well and train hard (and WELL!).

No magic pill exists, anyway, for anything, ever.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...


 
Bobby, you've gotten some EXCELLENT advice so far, so I'll only repeat one piece of it - wait until you are older to decide. 15 is too darn young to begin experimenting with your health.

Don't mean to lecture you, though, as your questions and willingness to listen demonstrates a maturity beyond 15 years.


----------



## Henderson (May 7, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and *he says* that it is safe to take and *that I should take it.*
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...


 
Why do *YOU* want to take it?  What are you looking to get out of it?  These really are rhetorical question though Bobby.  I'm sure you get my point by now.


----------



## wee_blondie (May 8, 2006)

Bobby,

There have been a lot of good points made on this subject so I won't repeat them.  One thing you have to ask though, is this: Do you want your success to be gained by use of pills/powder/additives or would you rather see how far you can push yourself with sheer willpower.  I know what I prefer and it does wonders for your self-esteem!

Go on, do it the hard way - the rewards are greater (and you won't be out of pocket!!)

Good luck, train hard, fight easy.....

Heather


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Thanks for the advice everyone, I think I might just stick to the protein shakes

Thank you.


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Why do *YOU* want to take it? What are you looking to get out of it? These really are rhetorical question though Bobby. I'm sure you get my point by now.


 


I dont excactly want to take it, it is just my friend does and he told me that it has helped him in the long run, he is 15 too and is literally built like a tank.

And again, thank you very much for the replies.


----------



## Neal (May 8, 2006)

Eat one or two meals that include red meat per day. This will naturally boost your creatine levels without the side effects of the man made supplement version.
As part of my diet, I eat one meal per day of red meat. Some daily saturated fat positively impacts your hormone levels, without negatively effecting your lipid profiles (assuming your active and healthy).


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Thank you Neal, I think I will do that instead of screwing my body up by taking suplements.


----------



## mantis (May 8, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> My friend from school is an amature weight lifter that take creatine monohydrate(SP?) and he says that it is safe to take and that I should take it.
> 
> Three questions here:
> 
> ...


1. No (due to side effects)
2. Yes
3. Yes, but...
http://www.creatinemonohydrate.net/creatine_side_effects.html#Creatine Information 11
i tried it for a couple of months then i had to stop due to some of what's listed.

g'luck


----------



## bobster_ice (May 8, 2006)

Holy crap [sorry for the bad language], there is no way in hell im going to touch that monohydrate stuff. Im now officially against creatine,

Thank you Mantis and everone else for your advice,

Bobby.


----------



## punisher73 (May 13, 2006)

No one has really addressed the benefits of what creatine is supposed to do.  It actually pulls water into the muscles and "tops off" your muscle tank of ATP so to speak (your quick energy source).  This is what people are talking about when they claim to gain 5-10 lbs in a week.

The energy source used that creatine affects is used up in a VERY short amount of time.  There are a lot of hardcore people (not bodybuilders who are payed to endorse products or magazine that sell advertisements) that say that it is not worth the money and does not really affect your lifting.  I have tried it and found, for me, at least that this was the case.  I gained the weight but didn't really have any size/strength gains that I didn't get when training without it either.

Your BEST bet to get bigger and stronger is to eat healthy and use a protein shake now and then.  Stick to basic lifting movements (squat, bench press, etc) and rest.  All that other stuff is not necessary.


----------



## mantis (May 13, 2006)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> No one has really addressed the benefits of what creatine is supposed to do. It actually pulls water into the muscles and "tops off" your muscle tank of ATP so to speak (your quick energy source). This is what people are talking about when they claim to gain 5-10 lbs in a week.
> 
> The energy source used that creatine affects is used up in a VERY short amount of time. There are a lot of hardcore people (not bodybuilders who are payed to endorse products or magazine that sell advertisements) that say that it is not worth the money and does not really affect your lifting. I have tried it and found, for me, at least that this was the case. I gained the weight but didn't really have any size/strength gains that I didn't get when training without it either.
> 
> Your BEST bet to get bigger and stronger is to eat healthy and use a protein shake now and then. Stick to basic lifting movements (squat, bench press, etc) and rest. All that other stuff is not necessary.


that's absolutely true
BUT once you stop all of that is GONE, except the negative effects on the kidneys.
protien is a good advice.

hey, a question since you said you tried creatine.  did you have any pain in your bones, especially your arms when you took creatine?  i noticed everytime i used it i had some weird pain in there


----------



## punisher73 (May 15, 2006)

> BUT once you stop all of that is GONE


 
True, I forgot to mention that.  

I didn't have any pain in my arms or anywhere for that matter.  I also did not experience any negative side effects that I was aware of.

Another thing I forgot to mention is that creatine has to be coupled with sugar for it to be absorbed effectively.  That means you are taking in about 50 or more grams of sugar (dextrose) a serving.  That is another reason for the quick weight gain.  If you take the 4-5 doses for the loading phase that is almost 1000 calories from sugar.  I have also tried it without the loading phase and just took one dose a day and did not notice any weight gain at all.


----------



## searcher (May 16, 2006)

Creatine is great for cell volumization.   Meaning it makes you swell.   It is a wonderful product for the competitive bodybuilder to get that final "puffed up" look.   At 15 you are a steroid producing factory adn are not really in need of any supplement with maybe protien being the exception.   With the right workout routine and proper nutrition you don't nee anything else.   Listen to the advice previously given and don't take it.


----------



## CandianFighter (Jun 15, 2006)

Im 16 and started taking creatine when i was 15. It has done nothing but help me, im stronger, faster, and have way more energy. If your going to take creatine drink lots of water with it, as it dehyrates you. Research it though before decide wiether or not to take it, dont ask for advice from poeple who dont know enough about it. teenbodybuilding.com has lots of articles. i totally recommend creatine;however, its your decision to make.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jun 17, 2006)

CandianFighter said:
			
		

> Im 16 and started taking creatine when i was 15. It has done nothing but help me, im stronger, faster, and have way more energy. If your going to take creatine drink lots of water with it, as it dehyrates you. Research it though before decide wiether or not to take it, dont ask for advice from poeple who dont know enough about it. teenbodybuilding.com has lots of articles. i totally recommend creatine;however, its your decision to make.



At 15 or 16 there is very little you could do and not make gains.  At 15 I brought my bench from 185 to 305 in less than a year.  Tremendous room for improvement.


----------

